# 1745 vs 2040



## Amarsbar

whats better for plinking and small game hunting? And is there any other tubes i am missing out on. :question:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I like 2040 but here is some more info.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/


----------



## treefork

This post may also be helpful :http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## ash

I would say double 1745 is a minimum for hunting. I prefer single 1745 to single or double 2040 for plinking. That's mostly because I don't really like doubles.


----------



## Amarsbar

Thanks alot guys!


----------



## namazu

Im experimenting with 1842 and 1745 tubing , i shoot 3/8 or 9mm steel and 5/8 in. marbles and with 1745 tubes for 12mm / 1/2 steel and same marbles for target . the tube are looped i think butterfly is the term . Frame i use are tube master sniper from pocket predator and two dankung frame from stoneclub thor hammer and a larger hunter frame . Im recently recieved the two from stoneclub off of amazon . I lovethem and find them agreeable for e.d.c carry.


----------



## namazu

Im sorry i havent tried them hunting yet . in my opinion the 1745 tubing show alot of promise powerwise . I hope this helps .


----------



## Northerner

Amarsbar said:


> whats better for plinking and small game hunting? And is there any other tubes i am missing out on. :question:


Here are some numbers that I got last month. Single 2040s were poor at 32" with 20C temperature. They would make good .177" BB shooters.

*1745 vs 2040 - 32" draw length*



*1745 pseudo tapers *(7" from fork to pouch, with 2 1/2" fork loops when flattened out)

3/8" steel = 205 fps

.375" lead = 188 fps

.44" lead = 155 fps

*1745 full loops *(7" from fork to pouch)

3/8" steel = 206 fps

.375" lead = 198 fps

.44" lead = 180 fps

*2040 full loops *(6 5/8" from fork to pouch)

3/8" steel = 188 fps

.375" lead = 177 fps

.44" lead = 152 fps


----------



## namazu

Thanks for sharing great info on 1745 looped


----------



## Amarsbar

I didnt know dankung ship to the uk!!


----------



## Amarsbar

And I think I will be using 9.5mm steel balls, so will looped 1745 be a good match?


----------



## namazu

Amarsbar i think that is what Doc is saying i find 1/2 steel balls work well with 1745 tubes looped . I hope this helps dankung tubing is new to me too i like 1842 looped tubes for 3/8 steel. Experiment and see .


----------



## namazu

Thank you Doc i am liking the simplicity of looped tube on my dankung frame . I tried 1745 on it as well it worked well also . B prefer it on my tube master sniper for 1/2 or 12mm steel . Thanks again Doc


----------



## Northerner

Amarsbar said:


> And I think I will be using 9.5mm steel balls, so will looped 1745 be a good match?


You might be better off using pseudo 1745 tapers for 3/8" steel rather than full loops. Check my numbers above. You get no benefit from pulling the heavier full loops.


----------



## Amarsbar

Thanks alot guys!!


----------



## Amarsbar

And I will probably experiment with a few different sizes until I find my 3/8 tube set for life!


----------



## namazu

Right amarsbar thats the right attitude. Have fun it sure is for me .


----------



## namazu

Right amarsbar thats the right attitude. Have fun it sure is for me .


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Amarsbar said:


> And I think I will be using 9.5mm steel balls, so will looped 1745 be a good match?


It will be overkill. With optimized single 2040 (6.25 inches frame to pouch), I was able to achieve 230 fps with 9.5 steel at 32 inches draw. Looped 2040 (7 inches pouch to frame) at the same draw and same ammo hit 220. Looped 1842 Chronyed at 210. My tests indicate that 2040 achieves more velocity than either 1842 or 1745 with light ammo. The crossover point, at which 1842 equals and begins to outperform 2040 is about 160 grains ammo weight, all else being equal. 9.5 mm steel weighs only about 54 grains. For what it is worth, I achieved maximum power at 32 inch draw with 208 grain ammo of 11.7 lb/ft followed closely by 2040 at 11.1 lb/ft. At any lesser ammo weight 2040 outperformed 1842. There is no reason to think that 1745 will not be slower than 1842, all else being equal.

I did not make extensive tests with 1745 because I had none at the time.


----------



## Northerner

I sure would like to see 200+ fps with 3/8" steel and 2040s with a pause anchor. I guess the temperature around here won't support that kind of performance. I clocked 3 tube sets can't even get 200fps with 6 5/8" doubles.


----------



## M.J

When I had a chrony I routinely got ~205 fps with looped 2040s and 3/8" and 190ish with 7/16". I shoot 1/2" steel with looped 2040s as my regular band/ammo combo. It probably shoots 165 fps or so and I have no trouble with accuracy out to 30yds.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

2040 will handle a variety of ammo if you just stretch it enough. 2040 is my go to rubber unless it's cold out.


----------



## Amarsbar

Wow this forum is just great, Thanks a lot guys! And i just ordered some 2040 for the 9.5mm and 1842 for the future and i cant wait to finally not have to use innertubes!!


----------



## namazu

On behalf of all of us you are welcome . Theyve helped me too and who ever is willing to learn.


----------



## Amarsbar

Last quick question, A friend of mine told me the amber tubes shoot faster than the black tubes, i want the black tubes because they are uv resistant but i was wondering if the speed of the amber vs black is even noticeable?


----------



## Amarsbar

Oh and according to simple shot black is more stable


----------

